# Art of my AB Betta, please? :D



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello! I would love some sketches/chibis/pixels/anything you've got for Versace, my newest Betta!

Here he is: 




























Please capture his brilliant blue eyes!

Thank you SO MUCH in advance! :heart:​


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

why not =D I'll sketch one for ya lol.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Yay, thank you Sena!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I will too  please excuse my "raw" work i haven't drawn a betta in months ^-^" heh heh, just say other drawings got in the way XP

also it will be in B&W because i have no coloring stuff


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

I can mail a picture to you for free (no charge for shipping either)

PM me if you want one.

Unfortunately I can not upload any pictures due to my ancient computer.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I may just do a pen drawing xD I attempted a computer one. I don't like it... maybe you will :lol: But I'll do another one.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here sorry it took so long XP:


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

omg, thank you so much you guys! These are beautiful! Holy crud! o_____o THANK YOU! <33 Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe your welcome :3


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

Nasha66 said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=38902
> 
> Unfortunately I can not upload any pictures due to my ancient computer.


 
fixed the problem by uploading it though my avatar:


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Sooo pretty!  Thank you!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

All of this is going in my blog!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I gotta admit, your betta has the prettiest colors :3


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha, thanks!


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Can you draw a picture of my betta: Dakota?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is another picture of Dakota.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I totally will  I'll even do a...computer one that may or may not suck xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

:O Holy Fu... dge mcmuffins! Those are amazing, sena and BL1507!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol thanks. I have to find Gurgi the mischievious runaway -_- But I'll be back to sketch/add the other pics


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think I want to do a "cartoon" of yours


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

You guys are AMAZING artists! Great work!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

teeneythebetta said:


> :O Holy Fu... dge mcmuffins! Those are amazing, sena and BL1507!


thanks .... this is the only thing i could say am kinda good at


----------

